# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  angel fish laying eggs

## ian h

hi i have had my aquarium for 2 weeks and my angelfish is laying eggs all over my filter do i need to move the other fish into another tank to protect the eggs. can you recomend a good source of information on the subject of fish breeding many thanks 
ian h

----------


## Kirsty

> attached is photo of my angel and her eggs


There is no photo  :oops:

----------


## ian h

i will have to post photo later it wont upload

----------


## Kirsty

> hi i have had my aquarium for 2 weeks and my angelfish is laying eggs all over my filter do i need to move the other fish into another tank to protect the eggs. can you recomend a good source of information on the subject of fish breeding many thanks 
> ian h


You can buy a devider for the tank that will devide them.





> Breeding in Community Tanks.  Many angelfish spawn in community tanks to the complete surprise of their owners.  More likely their owners never even see the spawns.  The angels lay their eggs on the filter tube or tank wall.  Good parents will drive the other fishes to the opposite end of the tank.  Bad parents will help the other fishes eat the eggs.



Hope it helps, soz if it doesnt. its all i no about

----------


## ian h

thanks kirsty it does help the angel was driving the other fish away last night but this morning all the spawn was gone and the tank has setteled down again.  I am going to get another tank for my angels any way so hopefully i will get some young sometime soon thank you for all your help and advice

ian h

----------


## Nemo

Wow, few days ago my angels were breeding, unfortunetly they were in the community tank and common plec must of eaten the eggs  :Frown: 

i managed to capture all this on video  :Wink: 

the eggs have gone? most likely other fish have eaten them or the parents themself eaten them, ideally breeding pair should be moved to a seperate tank with a breeding slate. hope this helps

----------

